# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : عيون المذاهب

## وليد الدلبحي

اسم المؤلف: محمد بن محمد بن أحمد الكاكي 
تاريخ الوفاة: 749هـ - 1348م 
اسم الناسخ: صالح إبراهيم 
تاريخ النسخ: 824هـ - 1420م 
نوع الخط: نسخ 
عدد الأوراق: 80 
عدد الأسطر: 19 
مصدر المخطوط: مكتبة البلدية بالإسكندرية – 1043 ب 
حمل من هــــــــنـــــ  ـــا

----------

